# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  KOIS sebagai mitra APKI

## Robby Iwan

Berikut adalah Surat resmi dari APKI mengenai perubahan status KOIs menjadi Mitra APKI.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Demikian keterangan ini mudah2an menjadi awal untuk menjadi lebih baik bagi semua insan koi, terutama untuk APKI., dan diharapkan kedepan KOIs dapat bekerja sama dengan APKI maupun Club mana saja tanpa tersandung dengan peraturan-peraturan yg kadang menghambat. demi memajukan perkoian dan industri koi nasional.

Dikarenakan anggota APKI bukan untuk perorangan tetapi adalah Club atau Dealer atau Importir, dengan ini pula saya beritahukan bahwa bersamaan dengan surat diatas, mulai saat ini saya tidak lagi menjabat sebagai Wakil ketua APKI.

----------


## veros

ooooooooooooooooo begitu, terima kasih pak roby atas pencerahannya, dan semangat untuk memajukan per koisan indonesia. maju terus kois dan kois butuh tangan tangan hebat seperti pak roby. ......

----------


## William Pantoni

Horeeeee......akhirnyaaa dikabulkan juga.....freeeeee..... :Rockon: 
Memang sudah waktunya....KOIS kan organisasi para hobbyist....tidak cocok masuk organisasi breeder, dealer dan importir. Conflict of Interest.... 

Berarti sudah boleh bkin Kois Chapter Region Khusus untuk hobbyist...?

----------


## Teja Utama

Apapun itu, bagaimanapun jadinya kini, selamanya Koi-s adalah mitra terbaik bagi insan perkoian Indonesia. Jangan tanya kenapa. Sebab Koi-s punya forum yang juga dilengkapi dengan sirkulasi majalah yang cukup baik. Jumlah tirasnya juga kian meningkat. Mana ada di dunia ini forum diskusi Koi yang juga punya majalah semuda dan seberprestasi Koi-s. Jujur sajalah. Saya cuma melihat ini semua sebagai asset bangsa. Menahan diri untuk tidak selalu berusaha membuktikan sesuatu (pada siapapun) adalah layak. Pantes-pantes saja.

Still proud to be part of this gang...   :Hippie:    Ride on, guys.....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Horeeeee......akhirnyaaa dikabulkan juga.....freeeeee.....
> Memang sudah waktunya....KOIS kan organisasi para hobbyist....tidak cocok masuk organisasi breeder, dealer dan importir. Conflict of Interest.... 
> 
> Berarti sudah boleh bkin Kois Chapter Region Khusus untuk hobbyist...?


udah boleh ya? soalnya temen udah dari dulu pengin jadi ketua kois chapter di kota lain  ::

----------


## Abied

Salute to Koi-s.. Semoga kedepannya makin memberi warna di Per-Koian Indonesia..

----------


## luki

> Berarti sudah boleh bkin Kois Chapter Region Khusus untuk hobbyist...?


Lanjutkan Om Will............Mantab.......

Sekalian bikin format liga champion nya dong......kontes / liga hobbies.........






> Still proud to be part of this gang...     Ride on, guys.....


Thank you Om Tajul........





> udah boleh ya? soalnya temen udah dari dulu pengin jadi ketua kois chapter di kota lain


Mantab Om Helmy.......

----------


## koisfansbdg

> Horeeeee......akhirnyaaa dikabulkan juga.....freeeeee.....
> Memang sudah waktunya....KOIS kan organisasi para hobbyist....tidak cocok masuk organisasi breeder, dealer dan importir. Conflict of Interest.... 
> 
> Berarti sudah boleh bkin Kois Chapter Region Khusus untuk hobbyist...?


ditunggu kehadiran Kois Chapter Region Khusus untuk hobbyist
dan harapan saya tidak untuk kepentingan  breeder, dealer dan importir (profit oriented) tp sebagai wadah utk hobbyist pencinta koi

----------


## veros

mantap mantap saya mengenal koi dari kois sehingga saya banyak hutang budi sama kois yg memiliki jaringan dan anggota yg solid dan saya sangat salut dan bangga menjadi anggota nya, saran saya kita jadikan temen daerah yg lain jadi cabang kois. saya siap dukung dan siap perbantu utk buka cab kois didaerah depok..........semangat terus boss kois dan ditunggu meeting  utk buat pesta event kois di bulan desember

----------


## dattairadian

MantaB pak robby...  ::

----------


## Abied

Siap untuk membantu konsolidasi daerah Karisedanan Madiun hehehehe..

----------


## shreddymaster

LKI = Liga Koi Indonesia





 :Peace:

----------


## yulius sesunan

:Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2: Yes...WE'RE KOI's :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:

----------


## budjayz

Wahhh jd kaya pemerintah n swasta nih..
smoga koi-s bisa lebih baik dr saat ini ke depan nya, makin kreatif & makin berkualitas, aminnnn...  ::

----------


## showa

Mantab, ndan..........................

lanjuttttttttttttttt

----------


## E. Nitto

Dengan mundurnya KOI's dari keanggotaan APKI bukan berarti APKI dipandang sebagai pesaing yg hrs dimusuhi, akan tetapi APKI hrs dipandang sebagai mitra yg sehat, sehingga diharapkan friksi2 yg selama ini timbul bisa lebih memudar/mencair dan masing2 bisa menentukan sikap sendiri2 tanpa hrs saling membatasi. Dengan demikian pada akhirnya yg diharapkan KOI's dan APKI bisa berjalan beriringan untuk tujuan yg sebetulnya sama yaitu memajukan per-Koi-an Indonesia.... Oleh krn itu jgn-lah kita (KOI's) menjadi besar kepala apalagi sombong, krn perlu di-ingat KOI's menjadi besar seperti sekarang ini oleh krn kerendahan hati, dengan ketulus ihklasan merangkul semua kalangan pencinta Koi tanpa pandang bulu asal usul mereka dari lapisan masyarakat yg mana.... Marilah kita bersama-sama menjalin silahturahmi, persahabatan, persaudaraan serta menggalang persatuan dan kesatuan bangsa melalui hobi KOI ini melalui wadah organisasi KOI's..

  Pada kesempatan ini perkenankan saya atas nama pribadi mengucapkan selamat kepada bpk President KOIs, oom Robby Iwan yg lilo legowo melepaskan posisi sebagai Wakil Ketua APKI guna kepentingan KOIs kedepan...

  Mohon maaf kalau ada yg tidak berkenan, cuma lagi gatel aja pengen nulis.. hehehehe

  BRAVO KOIs

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Dengan mundurnya KOI's dari keanggotaan APKI bukan berarti APKI dipandang sebagai pesaing yg hrs dimusuhi, akan tetapi APKI hrs dipandang sebagai mitra yg sehat, sehingga diharapkan friksi2 yg selama ini timbul bisa lebih memudar/mencair dan masing2 bisa menentukan sikap sendiri2 tanpa hrs saling membatasi. Dengan demikian pada akhirnya yg diharapkan KOI's dan APKI bisa berjalan beriringan untuk tujuan yg sebetulnya sama yaitu memajukan per-Koi-an Indonesia.... Oleh krn itu jgn-lah kita (KOI's) menjadi besar kepala apalagi sombong, krn perlu di-ingat KOI's menjadi besar seperti sekarang ini oleh krn kerendahan hati, dengan ketulus ihklasan merangkul semua kalangan pencinta Koi tanpa pandang bulu asal usul mereka dari lapisan masyarakat yg mana.... Marilah kita bersama-sama menjalin silahturahmi, persahabatan, persaudaraan serta menggalang persatuan dan kesatuan bangsa melalui hobi KOI ini melalui wadah organisasi KOI's..
> 
> 
>   BRAVO KOI’s


Om Eddy, Terima kasih atas pencerahannya , yg di utarakan om Eddy sangatlah benar, KOIs dibuat untuk menampung dan memberikan pengetahuan, bertukar pikiran tentang hobby koi kepada semua yg membutuhkan, bukan hanya hobbies tapi petani, dealer, pedagang atau orang awam yg baru memulai hobby koi.

Karena kami yakin satu sama lain saling membutuhkan.., nyontek kata2 om Eddy Nitto., marilah kita sama2 membangun persabatan sambil menambah pengetahuan melalui organisasi KOIs ini..sehingga terasa manfaatnya untuk semua insan koi di negeri ini.

Mudah2an dalam waktu dekat kita punya cukup waktu untuk bekerja sama dan membuat program2 yang insyaallah dapat membuat gairah perkoian meningkat di seluruh tanah air.

----------


## edwin

Setuju sekali...!!  Sesama hobiis seharusnya terjalin kebersamaan, silaturahmi, persahabatan, saling membantu tanpa adanya batasan apapun.  
Untuk regional serpong kita sudah dapat "base camp" nya nih...

Jl kemuning blok ak no 2, puspita loka
BSD
Indonesia

----------


## benny

Selamat...semoga ke depan makin sukses..makin banyak penggemar yg bergabung dalam wadah organisasi yg dinamis & berkembang.

----------


## chivas

:First:    Hidup KOI's.....

----------


## 9KOI

Hidup kois!!! Sekedar saran dari newbie klo bisa buat site khusus untuk lelang spt no1koi, koiforauction yamakoshi dan samurai market untuk semua anggota kois supaya tambah seru

----------


## luki

> Hidup kois!!! Sekedar saran dari newbie klo bisa buat site khusus untuk lelang spt no1koi, koiforauction yamakoshi dan samurai market untuk semua anggota kois supaya tambah seru


sebenar nya kois sudah lama punya web khusus untuk lelang  ( koisauction.koi-s.org)Om...cuma masih kendala di single log in dengan forum......
ini salah satu faktor yang kenapa sampai sekarang masih belum di launching.......

mudah mudahan masalah ini bisa terselesaikan dalam waktu dekat.........

----------


## 9KOI

Wahh mantap om.... 2 jempol buat kois  ::  Single log in maksudnya gimana om Luki?

----------


## luki

> Wahh mantap om.... 2 jempol buat kois  Single log in maksudnya gimana om Luki?


maksud nya...kalau sudah log in di forum langsung otomatis ter log in juga di web lelang nya.....begitu juga sebalik nya.....
ini yang masih menjadi kendala.......

tetapi kita akan coba terus benahi Om......

----------


## 9KOI

Ooo... Single entry memang lebih praktis tapi gak single entry juga gak apa2 om Luk....

----------


## AsfenvV

> Om Eddy, Terima kasih atas pencerahannya , yg di utarakan om Eddy sangatlah benar, KOIs dibuat untuk menampung dan memberikan pengetahuan, bertukar pikiran tentang hobby koi kepada semua yg membutuhkan, bukan hanya hobbies tapi petani, dealer, pedagang atau orang awam yg baru memulai hobby koi.
> 
> Karena kami yakin satu sama lain saling membutuhkan.., nyontek kata2 om Eddy Nitto., marilah kita sama2 membangun persabatan sambil menambah pengetahuan melalui organisasi KOIs ini..sehingga terasa manfaatnya untuk semua insan koi di negeri ini.
> 
> Mudah2an dalam waktu dekat kita punya cukup waktu untuk bekerja sama dan membuat program2 yang insyaallah dapat membuat gairah perkoian meningkat di seluruh tanah air.


 
Amin Amin Yarobbal Alamin,.....

yg saya paling suka di kois ini adalah system informasi yg cepat sekali (IT) online . terlihat pada saat show,..tidak membutuhkan waktu lama dan berhari hari untuk melihat hasil keseluruhan show dan langsung update dalam beberapa detik, dan sudah teruji ( saya yakin ini bukan hasil kerja sehari tp pasti sudah dipersiapkan dengan sangat matang)..........jd kemajuan bukan hanya di bidang forum tetapi ditunjang dengan teknologi informasi yg yahuuuudddddddddd......., bukan mustahil dijaman IT seperti ini,..informasi apapun harus bisa di genggam dengan sebelah tangan..........

saya mengikutin forum ini sejak masih dalam bentuk Yahoogroup sampai  terbentuk web forum seperti ini,..kemajuannnya  1000 %    ........ :Thumb: 

Mari kita Majukan perkoian di Indonesia............... :Kiss: 

Sallam..
Asfenv.

----------


## panjikey

Salut buat KOIs....
maju terus pantang mundur untuk per-KOI-an Indonesia.....

----------


## TSA

Akhirnya waktu jualah yg mendewasakan kita dan menyadarkan kita bahwa untuk mencapai tujuan yg sama tidak harus dalam kendaraan yg sama. Apki yg beranggotakan club, importir dan dealer tentu berbeda cara dengan kois yg berangkat dari forum diskusi para penggemar koi.
Saya yakin kedepannya akan tercapai keseimbangan yang lebih baik dalam memajukan perkoian di Indonesia. 
Kois dengan forum diskusi dan majalahnya akan menjadi acuan penting buat para penggemar koi dalam meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuannya dalam memilih dan memelihara koi. Sementara para dealer dan importir yg bernaung dibawah apki akan terus meningkatkan kualitas dagangannya dengan harga yg semakin reasonable. Sehingga sangat jelas disini bahwa kois bukan kompetitor nya apki atau sebaliknya. 
Satu hal lagi yg tidak kalah penting adalah mendorong para peternak koi Indonesia untuk menghasilkan semakin banyak lagi koi yg berkualitas sehingga para penggemar koi tidak perlu lagi beli koi impor untuk mendapatkan koi yg bagus.
Akhirnya saya ucapkan selamat pada semua penggemar koi Indonesia atas peristiwa ini.
Dan tentunya terima kasih kepada pak Robby dengan ide nya yg luar biasa : 
"menjadikan kois sebagai mitra apki"

Mohon maaf bila ada salah kata.
Tsa

----------


## dattairadian

> Akhirnya waktu jualah yg mendewasakan kita dan menyadarkan kita bahwa untuk mencapai tujuan yg sama tidak harus dalam kendaraan yg sama. Apki yg beranggotakan club, importir dan dealer tentu berbeda cara dengan kois yg berangkat dari forum diskusi para penggemar koi.
> Saya yakin kedepannya akan tercapai keseimbangan yang lebih baik dalam memajukan perkoian di Indonesia. 
> Kois dengan forum diskusi dan majalahnya akan menjadi acuan penting buat para penggemar koi dalam meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuannya dalam memilih dan memelihara koi. Sementara para dealer dan importir yg bernaung dibawah apki akan terus meningkatkan kualitas dagangannya dengan harga yg semakin reasonable. Sehingga sangat jelas disini bahwa kois bukan kompetitor nya apki atau sebaliknya. 
> Satu hal lagi yg tidak kalah penting adalah mendorong para peternak koi Indonesia untuk menghasilkan semakin banyak lagi koi yg berkualitas sehingga para penggemar koi tidak perlu lagi beli koi impor untuk mendapatkan koi yg bagus.
> Akhirnya saya ucapkan selamat pada semua penggemar koi Indonesia atas peristiwa ini.
> Dan tentunya terima kasih kepada pak Robby dengan ide nya yg luar biasa : 
> "menjadikan kois sebagai mitra apki"
> 
> Mohon maaf bila ada salah kata.
> Tsa


Tagged TSA's comment as a favourite  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> Tagged TSA's comment as a favourite


Tagged Datta Iradian as a favourite judge.... ::  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Akhirnya waktu jualah yg mendewasakan kita dan menyadarkan kita bahwa untuk mencapai tujuan yg sama tidak harus dalam kendaraan yg sama. Apki yg beranggotakan club, importir dan dealer tentu berbeda cara dengan kois yg berangkat dari forum diskusi para penggemar koi.
> Saya yakin kedepannya akan tercapai keseimbangan yang lebih baik dalam memajukan perkoian di Indonesia. 
> Kois dengan forum diskusi dan majalahnya akan menjadi acuan penting buat para penggemar koi dalam meningkatkan pengetahuan dan kemampuannya dalam memilih dan memelihara koi. Sementara para dealer dan importir yg bernaung dibawah apki akan terus meningkatkan kualitas dagangannya dengan harga yg semakin reasonable. Sehingga sangat jelas disini bahwa kois bukan kompetitor nya apki atau sebaliknya. 
> Satu hal lagi yg tidak kalah penting adalah mendorong para peternak koi Indonesia untuk menghasilkan semakin banyak lagi koi yg berkualitas sehingga para penggemar koi tidak perlu lagi beli koi impor untuk mendapatkan koi yg bagus.
> Akhirnya saya ucapkan selamat pada semua penggemar koi Indonesia atas peristiwa ini.
> Dan tentunya terima kasih kepada pak Robby dengan ide nya yg luar biasa : 
> "menjadikan kois sebagai mitra apki"
> 
> Mohon maaf bila ada salah kata.
> Tsa





> Tagged TSA's comment as a favourite


 :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb: ......Empat Jempol...!!!!

----------


## AsfenvV

> Tagged Datta Iradian as a favourite judge....


Setujuuuuuuu.........

----------


## Budi Bali

Mau kois, mau Apki, yg penting ikannya KOI, setuju aja.... :Cool2:

----------


## grinkz01

> Mau kois, mau Apki, yg penting ikannya KOI, setuju aja....


Agreed om Budi........rame banget nih di thread satunya (kontes)...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mau kois, mau Apki, yg penting ikannya KOI, setuju aja....



setuju om budi... koi is all about frienship

----------


## monscine

> ......Empat Jempol...!!!!


Tambahin   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:  .... yang dua minjam tetangga  ::

----------


## ad666

heheh . . kalo boleh tau, ada kronologisnya ga sampe begitu ceritanya? mugnkin link atas thread yang ngebahas ini deh  ::  . .

----------


## iwan_makassar

> heheh . . kalo boleh tau, ada kronologisnya ga sampe begitu ceritanya? mugnkin link atas thread yang ngebahas ini deh  . .


ambil kesimpulan sederhana aja om ad666
anggota APKI adalah CLUB masing2 daerah bukan perorangan
anggota KOI-S adalah perorangan, dimana saja berada, tidak terbatas disuatu daerah saja
semoga membantu...

----------


## tosailover

Hmm kemarin pas all indo denger2 ada cerita seru nih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Hmm kemarin pas all indo denger2 ada cerita seru nih


Cerita apa nih ?  :Mad2:

----------


## tosailover

> Cerita apa nih ?


Hahaha... :Peep:

----------


## RafflesG

Semoga kedepan nya jadi jauh lebih baik lagi, liga hobiis.....bisa tambah rame nih

----------


## iwan_makassar

> Hmm kemarin pas all indo denger2 ada cerita seru nih


gossip tuch....jangan dipercaya :Cool2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Enakan di KOIS yah....

----------


## ipaul888

> Enakan di KOIS yah....


Enakan di Lodan pak

----------


## rvidella

Hai,

kemaren sempat obrol dengan Pak Ketua Robby Iwan .... semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud dengan kita lebih baik mempromosikan hobby kita ....

kalo boleh ijin posting maka saya mau coba melampirkan ini

*Jadwal Koi Show 2014 from APKI

 Januari 2014
 - 24-26 Januari - 4th All Indonesia Breeder Koi Show – Bogor
 Februari 2014
 - 14-16 – Februari – 5th PKC Baby Koi Show
 Maret 2014
 - 28 Februari - 2 Maret – 5th Jogja Koi Show
 - 28-30 Maret – 3rd Kediri Koi Show 
 April 2014
 - 25-27 April – 14th All Blitar Koi Show 
 Mei 2014
 - 23-25 Mei - 10th All Indonesia Young Koi Show 
 Juni 2014
 - 13-15 Juni – 3rd SBKC Koi Show

 September 2014
 - 5-7 September – 2nd Jabotabek Koi Show – di Bekasi
 - 26-28 September - 2nd Jatim Koi Show
 Oktober 2014
 - 10-12 Oktober – 2nd TKC Gubernur Cup Koi Show 
 Nopember 2014
 - 1-2 Nopember – Tabanan Koi Festival – 
 - 14-16 Nopember – 10th Makassar Koi Show
 Desember 2014
 - 5-7 - 11th All Indonesia Koi Show 

 Ini adalah jadwal sementara bukan jadwal final berdasarkan rapat  kemaren. Perubahan mungkin akan terjadi. Diharapkan kita semua pihak  bisa saling mendukung kesuksesan tiap koi show agar bisnis koi makin  ramai, penghobby koi juga bertambah ... juga kita mau menghindari adanya  omongan ... di tanggal sama saling menyalahkan siapa nabrak siapa ...  apa ada persaingan? apa ada salah miskomunikasi ... yuk sama sama kita  upayakan yang terbaik ... menikmati keindahan ikan kesayangan kita

 tidak ada kesempurnaan dalam kita ... kesempurnaan hanyak milik ...

 salam koi,*Kemaren saya sebagai salah satu visitor di acara tersebut (jika boleh mengatakan), ketika penentuan club apki siapa yang mau ambil di bulan agustus, Pak Sugi selaku ketua APKI periode 2013-2016 pun langsung mengingatkan ... "awas bentrok dengan Merah Putihnya KOI-S"
Juga di munas kemaren yang salah satu agendanya adalah menunjuk ketua apki di periode 2013-2016 ini, sempat nama ketua KOI-S, pak robby iwan, muncul sebagai salah satu kandidat untuk ketua apki periode 2013-2016.

Ke depannya .... kita berharap ... sama-sama kita berupaya yang terbaik untuk kepentingan khalayak banyak dan semakin banyak pecinta koi seperti kita ya ....


Terima kasih sekali lagi, dan salam koi  :Pray2:

----------


## abiserpong

> Hai,
> 
> kemaren sempat obrol dengan Pak Ketua Robby Iwan .... semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud dengan kita lebih baik mempromosikan hobby kita ....
> 
> kalo boleh ijin posting maka saya mau coba melampirkan ini
> 
> *Jadwal Koi Show 2014 from APKI
> 
>  Januari 2014
> ...


*Selamat kepada Pak Sugiarto yang baru terpilih lagi sebagai Ketua APKI untuk priode mendatang.*

Idem om dodo _" semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud ... "_ mudah - mudahan juga harapan saya tidak ada lagi kita dengar adanya imbauan atau apapun bentuk lainnya dari pimpinan kepada club, breeder, perorangan untuk tidak berpartisipasi pada acara show tertentu lainnya di luar APKI. Ini tentu tidak sesuai dengan semangat dan harapan kita semua sebagai pecinta dan penghobi koi.

Salam Koi's.  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> *Selamat kepada Pak Sugiarto yang baru terpilih lagi sebagai Ketua APKI untuk priode mendatang.*
> 
> Idem om dodo _" semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud ... "_ mudah - mudahan juga harapan saya tidak ada lagi kita dengar adanya imbauan atau apapun bentuk lainnya dari pimpinan kepada club, breeder, perorangan untuk tidak berpartisipasi pada acara show tertentu lainnya di luar APKI. Ini tentu tidak sesuai dengan semangat dan harapan kita semua sebagai pecinta dan penghobi koi.
> 
> Salam Koi's.


sangat setuju om Abi, om Sugi semoga lebih sukses dan bijaksana dalam memajukan APKI.. sukseskan per Koi an Indonesia  :Yo:  :Hug:  :First:

----------


## suryaman

maju terus koi indonesia,setidaknya sudah banyak mengurangi angka pengangguran di negeri kita tercinta ini     SALAM NISHIKIGOI

----------


## 9KOI

> maju terus koi indonesia,setidaknya sudah banyak mengurangi angka pengangguran di negeri kita tercinta ini     SALAM NISHIKIGOI


Setuju pak... Sekarang saya udah jarang nganggur, klo nganggur liat koi atau buka forum kois😸😸😸

----------


## limjohan

> *Selamat kepada Pak Sugiarto yang baru terpilih lagi sebagai Ketua APKI untuk priode mendatang.*
> 
> Idem om dodo _" semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud ... "_ mudah - mudahan juga harapan saya tidak ada lagi kita dengar adanya imbauan atau apapun bentuk lainnya dari pimpinan kepada club, breeder, perorangan untuk tidak berpartisipasi pada acara show tertentu lainnya di luar APKI. Ini tentu tidak sesuai dengan semangat dan harapan kita semua sebagai pecinta dan penghobi koi.
> 
> Salam Koi's.



i lop you polll... :Thumb:

----------


## demmy

Akhirnya.... harmonisasi yg indah

----------


## tosailover

sipp... mudah mudahan lebih damai :High5:

----------


## rvidella

siapppppp grakkkkkkkk .......  :Thumb:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mudah2x an gak saling sikut2x an dan di politisi demi labil ekonomi y... Saya yakin pak Sugi tokoh netral, mudah2x semua nya lancar dan tambah kompak.. Amin

----------


## Rizal61

> *tidak ada kesempurnaan dalam kita ... kesempurnaan hanyak milik ...*


you are the best. Boss




> *Selamat kepada Pak Sugiarto yang baru terpilih lagi sebagai Ketua APKI untuk priode mendatang.*
> 
> Idem om dodo _" semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud ... "_  mudah - mudahan juga harapan saya tidak ada lagi kita dengar adanya  imbauan atau apapun bentuk lainnya dari pimpinan kepada club, breeder,  perorangan untuk tidak berpartisipasi pada acara show tertentu lainnya  di luar APKI. Ini tentu tidak sesuai dengan semangat dan harapan kita  semua sebagai pecinta dan penghobi koi.
> 
> Salam Koi's.



Siap Pak.

Selamat untuk semua...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Hai,
> 
> kemaren sempat obrol dengan Pak Ketua Robby Iwan .... semoga di masa mendatang hubungan kedua perkumpulan ini semakin yahud dengan kita lebih baik mempromosikan hobby kita ....
> 
> kalo boleh ijin posting maka saya mau coba melampirkan ini
> 
> *Jadwal Koi Show 2014 from APKI
> 
>  Januari 2014
> ...


Denger2 koi-s fest ke 8  tgl 25-27 April 2014 .....bentrok sama blitar koi show yah.....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Denger2 koi-s fest ke 8  tgl 25-27 April 2014 .....bentrok sama blitar koi show yah.....



ohhh.kok masih tabrakan ya....kita mah ikut yang deket Aja deh.....

----------


## limjohan

> siapppppp grakkkkkkkk .......



Siap PakKetua :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Photo:

----------


## iwan_makassar

selamat sore

----------


## CFF

salam kenal dan selamat sore juga om

----------


## abe

Salam juga om CFF

----------


## Joedimas

> Enakan di KOIS yah....



iya ya hehehehehhehehehehehehehh..................

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## rvidella

> iya ya hehehehehhehehehehehehehh..................
> 
> Bersatu kita kuat
> Bersama kois kita hebat


eleuh .... yang diquote meuni yang ini ya? hmmmmmmmmm  :Doh:

----------


## aditya10

Ini bisa jadi langkah awal agar forum Koi semakin aktif, khususnya pecinta KOI di Indonesia akan banyak yang turut berpartisipasi di forum ini..

Jaya selalu Forum KOI  :Tea:

----------

